# Another newbie joins the board



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

After more than 10 years of driving an Audi S4 (B5 series, a fantastic car but the new Audis just didn't do it for me), I'm making the switch. I just ordered a brand new M-sport 335d with just about everything except iDrive/Nav.

This forum has been my lifeblood for the last 2-3 months as I've learned about the technology, features and options of the 'd'. I really didn't want to buy new and I found lots of used d's around, but none with the right combo of features, colors and options that I could live with. In the end, I think I got a reasonable deal on the new one and the cost of ownership shouldn't be too bad over the long haul.

I look forward to many years of participation here but I'm counting the days for my new girl to arrive:thumbup:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats, pasa-d! What colour combo did you get?


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Le Mans, Oyster, Glacier Silver. Basically all the M-sport specific stuff.

I didn't want black, white, grey or silver; too bland for my taste (the Space Grey is a beautiful color though). I liked the bronze, particularly with the saddle interior, but decided to go bold with the blue.

Still not really sure about the silver trim, but didn't feel that wood was appropriate for a "sports" car.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Pasa-d said:


> Le Mans, Oyster, Glacier Silver. Basically all the M-sport specific stuff.


Exactly what I would pick, if I ordered the M-sport!


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Trying the sig picture...

Trying again...


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Once more...


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board and congratulations on your order. Great color combination. I love the aluminum interior. Cheers!


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

The contrast between the Oyster and the Anthracite headliner will look very sharp! LeMans Blue is a very nice colour for the M-sport!

Cheers
D


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to the club. That is my only regret with my car... Dakota instead of Oyster. You made a great choice!


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome Pasa-d !

Is there a reason you aren't choosing B8 S4? I guess I'm opening up a can of worms, considering the intensity of exchanges between AUDI fan boys versus roundel's.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Pasa-d said:


> After more than 10 years of driving an Audi S4 (B5 series, a fantastic car but the new Audis just didn't do it for me), I'm making the switch. I just ordered a brand new M-sport 335d with just about everything except iDrive/Nav.
> 
> This forum has been my lifeblood for the last 2-3 months as I've learned about the technology, features and options of the 'd'. I really didn't want to buy new and I found lots of used d's around, but none with the right combo of features, colors and options that I could live with. In the end, I think I got a reasonable deal on the new one and the cost of ownership shouldn't be too bad over the long haul.
> 
> I look forward to many years of participation here but *I'm counting the days for my new girl to arrive*:thumbup:


Congratulations on your new d. :thumbup: Unfortunately the worst part is waiting for your new d to arrive. Grass grows faster.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> Welcome Pasa-d !
> 
> Is there a reason you aren't choosing B8 S4? I guess I'm opening up a can of worms, considering the intensity of exchanges between AUDI fan boys versus roundel's.


I REALLY wanted to like the new S4 since I've had such good luck with the B5 series. The B5 was so advanced for its time with twin turbos, 5 valve heads, variable valve timing, hell for stout crankshaft and blcok, torsen based quattro, big brakes, etc. I've put 190,000 miles on mine so far without any major problems, and enjoyed every mile.

But to get a comparative level of features and performance in the B8 you have to go completely top of the line with the Prestige package. Not only is it expensive but it also comes with all sorts of doo dads and other crap that I don't feel adds a lot of value. It does seem to be a fantastic driving experience but I tend to lean more towards the keep it simple side of automotive technology (the reason I won't even bother looking at Mercedes, too many "nanny" features). The 335d felt like a much better fit in this regard and of course you can't beat its combination of fuel efficiency and performance with anything else on the road today.

I've never owned a BMW car but have had a BMW motorcycle in the past and had good luck with it also. Many of my colleagues drive BMWs though and, except for the iDrive stuff, have had pretty good luck and enjoy driving them.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

anE934fun said:


> Congratulations on your new d. :thumbup: Unfortunately the worst part is waiting for your new d to arrive. Grass grows faster.


So true! I mowed my lawn 7 times while waiting for my d!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

A8540TDI said:


> So true! I mowed my lawn 7 times while waiting for my d!


And you are located in Florida. OP has to suffer while the boat carrying the car picks its way through the Caribbean, stops for a spot in the queue to transit the Panama Canal and then picks its way along the west coast of Mejico until finally it docks at Port Hueneme. And then there is a possible delay while the car clears customs.... You could easily mow your lawn an additional 3 times while waiting the extra wait.

At least there is an end point (if you have a production number). No production number and you are f*cked as Hu99 can attest. Hu99 ended up compromising and getting a Merc instead.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

I think you've made the right move, I've had VW/Audi's all my life, I'm a diesel freak so the only option was to buy VW TDI's but for some reason VW/Audi always thought the diesel drivers in north america were not enthusiasts so they wouldn't offer sport package or titanium sport package on the tdi's that pissed me off and then once I test drove the 335d I was a convert and BMW offered everything I wanted like the M Sport pkg etc for a price that I was willing to pay if Audi/VW could also offer something similar it would've been nice, my car got off loaded this morning in Halifax Canada from the ship that brought it from Bremenhaven Germany, I'm told it may take another 10 to 15 days for it to get to Toronto, I ordered it back in Feb and have been waiting patiently..........its not been easy......my license plate has been "KRZY4DZL" it used to be on the Jetta TDI's that I've had in the past and once on the E320 CDI, all I can say now after years of experimenting is that no VW/Audi or a floaty boat Benz comes close to the 335d........I wish however it would've been nice if I could get a 320d with 6spd manual transmission with M Sport pkg in Canada.

Once again congrats, u test drove a 335i, a 335d is a different beast no comparison, day to day city driving 335d is superior, how many times in your life time you'll be on a track drag racing because all these gasoline engines are good for 0-60 drag racing but from 30 to 200 335d will and can and I've seen decimate any gasoline powered BMW i.e. 335i/335is/535i........

Welcome to innovation in engineeirng welcome to the group of few who demand perfection........performance and economy in one phrase!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

anE934fun said:


> At least there is an end point (if you have a production number). No production number and you are f*cked as Hu99 can attest. Hu99 ended up compromising and getting a Merc instead.


I've got the number and I'm tracking it on BMWUSA.com.:roundel:


----------



## BluTundra (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys! New board member here, too! I also just jumped into the diesel waters. I've got a brand new car waiting at Bremerhaven for a tug boat over to the west coast. I was actually in the market for something sporty and fun and was looking mostly at GTI's and the A3. 

But then I got in the 335d... The eco credit plus the deal the dealer was willing to make just pushed me over the edge. It was too good. And thus I ended up with this:

Arctic White 335d
Saddle Brown Interior
M-Sport Package
Premium Package
iDrive
Comfort Access
Heated Front Seats

I. Cannot. Wait!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BluTundra said:


> Hey guys! New board member here, too! I also just jumped into the diesel waters. I've got a brand new car waiting at Bremerhaven for a tug boat over to the west coast. I was actually in the market for something sporty and fun and was looking mostly at GTI's and the A3.
> 
> But then I got in the 335d... The eco credit plus the deal the dealer was willing to make just pushed me over the edge. It was too good. And thus I ended up with this:
> 
> ...


Better start honing your lawn mowing skills.... Your car isn't even on a boat.  White/Saddle is almost as nice a combination as Black/Saddle. Although you don't have to constantly worry about birdsh*t with White. Out of curiosity, why no folding rear seat backs?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Pasa-d said:


> I've got the number and I'm tracking it on BMWUSA.com.:roundel:


:thumbup:


----------



## BluTundra (May 11, 2011)

anE934fun said:


> Better start honing your lawn mowing skills.... Your car isn't even on a boat.  White/Saddle is almost as nice a combination as Black/Saddle. Although you don't have to constantly worry about birdsh*t with White. Out of curiosity, why no folding rear seat backs?


I looked at them and considered getting them, but in the end the utility just wasn't that useful to me. I have access to many large cars and so the added expense just didn't peak my interest. I was already coming close to the budget cap anyway! And yes... long wait to go yet 

I just heard from my dealer... they haven't even assigned it to a boat yet.


----------

